# Heading to Destin



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello, 

I am looking for some advice fishing around the Destin area. I am in fort rucker, al for the next few months and plan on fishing on the coast every weekend I am here. I brought a nearly full fly tying kit with me and rods ranging from 3wt to 10wt. 

My questions are where do I need to start looking to fish, between the jetties or beach or the bays. I do have military access as well. 

Also, what do I need to be using and sizes, I generally tie tube flies for freshwater streamers, will tube flies work?

I would appreciate any help, and I promise, if anyone wants to give some secret spots, my lips are sealed.

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------

